

Asus unveils new 3d gaming laptop that doesn't require glasses - pbj
http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/250453,asus-unveils-glasses-free-3d-gaming-laptop.aspx

======
aidenn0
It sounds like they use the eye tracker to move the pixels relative to the
lenticular array (actually on further reading, they use an active lenticular
array, but it's still a relative movement). That's kind of a nifty idea. A
long time ago philips had a prototype that worked by just having a lot (7
IIRC) fields under each lenticule so that it worked from a wider angle.

